# Attaching manzanita branches



## Jeff B (Oct 16, 2010)

What would be the best method(s) for attaching mazanita branches to each other? I have lots of branches and want to make a larger branchier piece.


----------



## the planter (Jul 8, 2010)

try zip ties.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Pre drill and screws.

Another way is dowels and then use epoxy glue.


----------



## Jeff B (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks,

What type of screws should be safe?

What type of epoxy? Gorilla glue?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Zip ties is the easiest and very effective. HD has brown ones that blend in very well.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Jeff B said:


> Thanks,
> 
> What type of screws should be safe?
> 
> What type of epoxy? Gorilla glue?


Any some use stainless, but I've never had an issue is some 25 years.
Epoxy......eg 2 part 5 minute stuff.

This is used for dowels.

Zip ties unless really done very well often loosen up over time IME. We tried using them a few times in the behemoth, they are not nearly as strong. for smaller branches etc, then they are the only decent option, but not for larger pieces.

A small piece of rubber that will help press against the zip ties will also help in some cases as long as it can be hidden. This acts to give added pressure and flex.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I've heard that if the two pieces mate pretty well you can use gorilla glue and clamp them till they are dry. 

I'm planning on trying this method to make my branches all one piece. If you take your time you can find pieces that seem like they were broken from each other.


----------



## Jeff B (Oct 16, 2010)

I don’t know if I have the dexterity to do the epoxy myself or if the person who would help me instead would have the patience. 

I could look into screws if I can find ones that would fit/work

Lots of branches are smaller. Can you please explain more how to use small piece of rubber that will help press against them if I end up having to use zip ties? I will look for brown ones if I have to go that route.

What about lashing them together with natural coloured fishing line? Or does this also loosen up over time?

I guess that moss over artificial joints is the best disguise?


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Jeff B said:


> Thanks,
> 
> What type of screws should be safe?
> 
> What type of epoxy? Gorilla glue?


I predrilled and used stainless screws and then cut off any part of the screw that protruded past the other side so my fish wouldn't accidentally hurt themselves bumping into it.

Epoxy is OK but you would need a SS pin or screw as reinforcement because simple surface to surface adhesion might not hold over time on wet weathered manzanita pieces. I wouldn't consider Gorilla glue.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

The rubber is just some buffer to allow you to get the zip ties taught. 
It'll flex and allow you to really clmap the zip ties down better ans the rubber can be hidden out of view, since you have to hide the zip ties also.

This is why I like screws, no need to go all SS, the typical screws last a no# of years, I've had strong pressure on some pieces for 5 years without much issue.

A drill, and no glue mess or wobble.
Got wobble?
Add another hole and an another screw.

This does not work well for smaller pieces however, then the zip ties are good alternative, anything that can handle a few screws and has enpough wood diameter and strength is nice to screw since the holes are VERY easy to hide.

I am more like a carpenter than a scaper when I work with wood.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Plain steel screws would slowly rust without harm. Just make sure they weren't plated with zinc or toxic cadmium though. Brass or bronze could slowly release copper if that's a concern. SS screws are not too expensive to use either. The main problem, if any, is they are shiny and might need to be camouflaged. Mine get covered with plants and Nerite eggs LOL.


----------



## Jeff B (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will do some experimenting.


----------



## jimmyjam (Dec 25, 2008)

umm interesting


----------



## Jeff B (Oct 16, 2010)

After trying various methods I am going to be drilling and using screws. It looks to be the quickest and best method for attaching branches at whatever angle I want instead of just how they will tie or glue together best. I just have to figure out the right size of screws to use.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

audioaficionado said:


> I wouldn't consider Gorilla glue.


How come? Is it toxic?

I only ask because I was hoping to use it. If it is non toxic than you should have a good, strong joint if you mate the pieces well.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

My dad got some gorilla glue on some shorts when I was 9 or 10, I'm 20 now and it's still there. 

If the branches are really small and dainty, you could use a hot glue gun.


----------



## Jeff B (Oct 16, 2010)

jcgd said:


> How come? Is it toxic?
> 
> I only ask because I was hoping to use it. If it is non toxic than you should have a good, strong joint if you mate the pieces well.


This is on the Gorilla Glue website: (http://www.gorillatough.com/ToughTe...forumid/6/postid/393/scope/posts/Default.aspx)



> books4210 posts
> 
> toxic in water?
> 
> ...


So they think it is non-toxic. It probably is fine but who knows 100%? Even if it leached a bit, regular water changes might keep it below acceptable levels, whatever that means/is. Or it might not. I might want to test it in a guppy tank before testing it in a rare discus tank.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Epoxy is a known varible in aqua usage. Gorilla Glue not so much. Use what ever suits you and let us know how it worked out.

Use the smallest screws that get the job done and pre-drill the wood so it won't split. I used nylon cable ties to hold it all together while installing the screws and took them off after I was done.


----------



## Jeff B (Oct 16, 2010)

Any suggestons for screw sizes and lengths for branches about thumb size around attached to branches about twice that at most?

#6 countersunk?


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I just used #4 and #6 so they wouldn't stick out the other side and cut the fish.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

If your branches are thumb thickness on avg I would definetly go with screws. No need adding anything to your tank glue wise if you dont have to. The glue would be more for twigs. Like audioaficionado said jut pre drill them if you don't they will most likely crack.


----------



## Jeff B (Oct 16, 2010)

I ended up pre-drilling and using stainless steel screws to hold the branches together. It turned out nice (pictures are in my tank journal thread now). Strangely, one or two screws still have some rust on them despite being stainless. Hopefully it is just a bit on the surface only.


----------

